# MEET MY RATS!! (also what color are my rats?)



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey Guys,
I have been on this forum for 3 months and posted over 150 times but have never introduced my fuzzy potatoes. SO, Meet my rats, Scampi, and Goose. Goose the rat is the first 3 photos (he is the primarily white one, with some gray around his ears) he is a standard coat, top ear boy, I have never figured out what color he is (if you think you know, please tell me). He is a very calm, sweet boy, he scares easily but will settle down for a nightly snuggle and a good show, his favorite snack is meat baby food.
And, last but definitely not least, Scampi. Scampi is in some of the last photos (he is white with a black face and head), he is my goofy boi. He is a Velveteen, Dumbo eared buddy. He almost never slows down, and is OBSESSED with food, he likes to take field trips throughout the house and yard on my shoulders and his favorite snack is "cheewieos". Again, if you think you know what color either rat is, please let me know.
These photos were taken when I first got them, so they do look a bit different now, but their personalities have NOT changed. I love them both more than anything.

Thank you for looking at the infinite number of photos I put up here (I got a bit carried away). I would like to give a cage tour sometime later so be prepared for that! Haha!
-Thanks for stopping by, I hope the photos are visible, Vividdonut12


----------



## Odie&Mo (Jan 18, 2021)

Vividdonut12 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have been on this forum for 3 months and posted over 150 times but have never introduced my fuzzy potatoes. SO, Meet my rats, Scampi, and Goose. Goose the rat is the first 3 photos (he is the primarily white one, with some gray around his ears) he is a standard coat, top ear boy, I have never figured out what color he is (if you think you know, please tell me). He is a very calm, sweet boy, he scares easily but will settle down for a nightly snuggle and a good show, his favorite snack is meat baby food.
> And, last but definitely not least, Scampi. Scampi is in some of the last photos (he is white with a black face and head), he is my goofy boi. He is a Velveteen, Dumbo eared buddy. He almost never slows down, and is OBSESSED with food, he likes to take field trips throughout the house and yard on my shoulders and his favorite snack is "cheewieos". Again, if you think you know what color either rat is, please let me know.
> These photos were taken when I first got them, so they do look a bit different now, but their personalities have NOT changed. I love them both more than anything.
> ...


Oh my goodness I am obsessed with how adorable they are! I dont really know things about markings but they are gorgeous, i think their kinda unique haha (my opinion). Also love the two different personalities it really is a common thing when you get 2 rats, one is usually more shy and the other very energetic. I love them! Thanks for introducing them ☺


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

So, Scampi looks like my brothers rat. THEY ARE BOTH ADORABLE.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Awh so cute! Great to finally meet your ratties 
Scampi looks like a masked-mismarked, but then again, I don’t know much about markings 😂


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Awh so cute! Great to finally meet your ratties
> Scampi looks like a masked-mismarked, but then again, I don’t know much about markings 😂


I agree he looks like a mismarked masked Russian or American blue


----------



## Bosworth_the_rat (Jan 20, 2021)

OH MY GOODNESS! SCAMPI LOOKS SIMILAR TO MY RAT, BOZ! THEY ARE SO ADORABLE!!! I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Bosworth_the_rat said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! SCAMPI LOOKS SIMILAR TO MY RAT, BOZ! THEY ARE SO ADORABLE!!! I LOVE THEM!!!


Thank you! I am glad you like them. They are my precious lil' fatties!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Even if I didn't like them (I do, don't worry) I wouldn't SAY that I didn't like them.


----------



## Unspeakable (Apr 8, 2021)

Ya I will take both of them for let’s see um 200


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I don’t think Goose and Scampi are for sale.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

They aren't. This person is just trying to go around and buy peoples rats. I beleive for snake food.


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Yeah, I noticed this too. Be aware.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes. No rats going to THIS person.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

They're probably a troll. I'm just reporting all of their posts 😅


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I've been trying to figure out how to do that.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Rats4All said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to do that.


In the corner of a post, there are three dots on top of each other. Click it and it should say ''report'', then when you click it, it asks for the reason and I just put ''troll''. LOL


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I reported there whole account.


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice. I had no idea that account even existed. This is the first time I have seen it. Creepy... thanks for reporting it.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

ADORABlE BABIES! And this person is banned now!


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thnx! That's a relief.


ratmom! said:


> ADORABlE BABIES! And this person is banned now!


----------

